# Weighted vest purchase



## nitrohuck (Jul 22, 2016)

I am looking to improve PT scores and one of the things I have been coming across more and more, on this website and on others, is that a weighted vest is a huge help when trying to up my numbers. 

I didn't realize how much these things can cost, certainly didn't expect to be dropping $200+. I figured a good vest would be $60 or so, but after some research it appears that cost makes up the low quality end of the spectrum. Reading more reviews, it's clear that skimping on price can be a huge bummer and waste of cash when it comes to these vests, and I'd rather just bite the bullet and drop money on a proper setup right off the bat. 

*The one I am looking at is the V-Force 40lb vest*, does anyone have any experience with this vest? or have anything else they'd recommend? Hoping to stay in the $200 range roughly, and their #40 comes in at exactly that. 

Thanks in advance

LINK TO V-FORCE VEST ( Amazon.com : 40 lb. V-Force Weight Vest - Made in USA : Vforce Vest : Sports & Outdoors )


----------



## kb2012 (Jul 22, 2016)

I have one of these: http://www.roguefitness.com/condor-sentry-plate-carrier

You have to add the plates. I got the two 8.75 lb plates to make it a 20lb vest for roughly 100 bucks. If you double up on those plates, you'll have roughly 40 lbs for 150 bucks. 40 sounds easy, but trust me, 20 is enough if you're just starting with weight vests. I thought 40 would be easy but 20 gave me plenty of resistance for pullups, push ups, air squats, and running. 

Plus it looks kinda cool.


----------



## nitrohuck (Jul 22, 2016)

That looks like a great alternative. The one major difference I see is that it seems to be less padded than the V-Force, how does it feel running long distance? Any chafing or uncomfortability?

What about doing things such as decline push-ups? Do the weights ride up down towards your face?


----------



## kb2012 (Jul 22, 2016)

It's got a little bit of padding. Its not really uncomfortable but it's different. The plates are obviously straight, so it's not incredibly form fitting. You can adjust around the shoulders and around the waist, so if you have a gut or a barrel chest it'll loosely work for your body type. I'm flat as a board so it works for me. 

The only gripes I have with the vest is that sometimes when I run with a lot of impact, the plates bounce up and down. They've never came up and knocked me in the chin or anything though. Also, depending on the decline (and tightness of the vest), it will slide up on you.


----------



## Jael (Jul 22, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/ZFOsports®-7...d=1469198461&sr=8-2&keywords=70lb+weight+vest

Bought this awhile back, fits nice, very adjustable, does not bounce around when I move.


----------



## thisisjake (Jul 22, 2016)

I have one of the BOX vests from Weightvest.com: Ultimate Weight Vests for fitness training and its worth the investment. It's comfortable to run in and do pretty much any work out. It doesn't slide around or bounce. It's made from quality material. I liked that the shoulders weren't adjustable but are just one solid piece. Less chance of it breaking. I got the removable sweat liner so I could wash it and try to keep it from smelling too bad. I also liked that each weight has it's own slot so you can take them out without having the rest of the weights move around.


----------



## Etype (Jul 24, 2016)

In all honesty, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in training with a weight vest. I don't think weight vest vs. no weight vest really makes a difference in any PT routine.

Focus on your running, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, etc. You'll be issued a "weight vest" when you need it.


----------



## nitrohuck (Jul 28, 2016)

Etype said:


> In all honesty, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in training with a weight vest. I don't think weight vest vs. no weight vest really makes a difference in any PT routine.
> 
> Focus on your running, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, etc. You'll be issued a "weight vest" when you need it.




Funny you say that, my PJ buddy told me the same thing...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 29, 2016)

Etype said:


> In all honesty, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in training with a weight vest. I don't think weight vest vs. no weight vest really makes a difference in any PT routine.
> 
> Focus on your running, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, etc. You'll be issued a "weight vest" when you need it.



Exactly.  The only weight vest I have ever PT'd with is issued body armor.


----------



## Marc2xd (Mar 25, 2018)

Etype said:


> In all honesty, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in training with a weight vest. I don't think weight vest vs. no weight vest really makes a difference in any PT routine.
> 
> Focus on your running, push ups, pull ups, sit ups, etc. You'll be issued a "weight vest" when you need it.



Sorry to resurrect this thread, but one of the SFET and 2CDO selection requirements is being able to run 3.2km with 7kg webbing and rifle in under 16 minutes. In this case, is it appropriate to train with a weighted vest/backpack?


----------



## digrar (Mar 25, 2018)

No, you'll be able to carry the weight when you need to (you're not a small dude, 7kg is bugger all to carry), just get fit, look after your cartilage, you only get one set of it.


----------



## PDL (Apr 14, 2018)

I bought a 20lb one from CAP barbell. It is a short vest and keeps the weight high on the chest and back.  I really like it.  I used one years ago and felt it really helped with run times.  Intervals are a proven way to better your run times and I believe adding the vest just increases the intensity


----------



## digrar (Apr 14, 2018)

I can see the benefit of doing a couple of weighted 3.2s to know you can do it, after that you're just grinding yourself into the ground for no good reason. Get strong, get fit, do the hard things like a weighted 3.2 when you need to do them, otherwise, train smarter.


----------

